# Tutankhamun's tomb could contain Nefertiti burial?



## Brian G Turner (Oct 1, 2015)

Fascinating story - but I can't locate any other information on these supposed two new rooms, or their location in the burial complex:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-34410720



> The Egyptian pharaoh queen Nefertiti could be buried in two newly-discovered rooms in King Tutankhamun's tomb, according to a British archaeologist.
> 
> Nicholas Reeves says radar scanning has revealed two extra rooms hidden in the walls of the tomb.
> 
> ...



Either way, a story I'll definitely try to follow.


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 2, 2015)

I saw this story on the tv about a month back where this guy was explaining his theory, but I can't recall what programme it was on. Certainly be interesting to follow as, if he's right, then it's probably another tomb that hasn't been robbed even if it isn't Nefertiti. One thing that is certain is that Tut's tomb is, on the face of it, pretty dingy compared to other's in the Valley of the Kings and that is strikingly obvious when you actually go into a bunch of them.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 2, 2015)

I suspect that if there are other remains in there, there'll be in a smaller chamber - that effectively serves as a cupboard for minor and unwanted items. I should imagine that anything of significance would have been reused for Tutankhamun. However, I really hope I'm wrong - Nefertiti's link with Akhenaten would make anything that sheds light on the Amarna period seriously interesting.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 28, 2015)

Speculation mounts that there may be another - and intact - burial behind the tomb of Tutankhamun:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-34952947

Certainly that could be amazing, regardless as to the identity of any figure. Somehow Nerfertitti seems a little too convenient, but I stand ready to be amazed.


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 28, 2015)

King Tut was considered a minor Pharoah  , and yet because of Howard Carter , he's probably the most well known Pharaoh. Ironic .


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 29, 2015)

To find Nefertiti would be huge,  because she's major figure in Ancient Egyptian history.


----------



## mosaix (Nov 29, 2015)

I see that they're saying that they're 90% certain that there's another, hidden chamber. Can't wait!


----------



## BAYLOR (Nov 29, 2015)

mosaix said:


> I see that they're saying that they're 90% certain that there's another, hidden chamber. Can't wait!



Didn't they say that Tut Tomb was merely the outer chamber ? 

I wonder if they will find a treasure like they found int Tut Tomb?Now that would be an epic discovery .  At the very least it will fill in a few missing chapters in ancient Egypt's history.


----------



## Anne Spackman (Jan 25, 2016)

Fascinating.  I look forward to hearing the results!  Here's another article:

Radar Points to Secret Chamber in King Tut’s Tomb - History in the Headlines

So it seems Tut was hastily buried in perhaps Queen Nefertiti's tomb since he died young and unexpectedly.  But some of the experts don't think that Nefertiti would have been buried in the Valley of the Kings.  I hope we'll find out soon conclusively.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 17, 2016)

More coverage of this story today, with claims of two undisturbed secret rooms coming from Tutankhamun's burial chamber:
Scans reveal a 90% chance of hidden chambers in Tutankhamun's tomb


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 17, 2016)

The BBC reporting is a bit more succint and concise:
Egypt Queen Nefertiti tomb hunt 'finds organic material' - BBC News


----------



## pambaddeley (Mar 21, 2016)

Trying not to get my hopes up too much, as a lot of her burial artefacts appear to have been reused in Tutankhamun's burial.  Also, they think that his burial chamber was produced by enlargening a hallway that led to the original (her) burial chamber.  With the way things were constantly reused to save money, I don't hold out hopes for there being much left in such a chamber or chambers.


----------



## Cathbad (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm not too stoked about finding Nefertiti.  She'd be a little old, even for my taste.


----------



## Parson (Mar 21, 2016)

Cathbad said:


> I'm not too stoked about finding Nefertiti.  She'd be a little old, even for my taste.


But she could be very rich. You know the old truism: "If you're rich, you're desirable."


----------



## Cathbad (Mar 21, 2016)

Parson said:


> But she could be very rich. You know the old truism: "If you're rich, you're desirable."


OOOOooo... yeah... can you wrangle an introduction?


----------



## Parson (Mar 22, 2016)

Cathbad said:


> OOOOooo... yeah... can you wrangle an introduction?



I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Cathbad (Mar 22, 2016)

Parson said:


> I'll see what I can do.



Better dye my hair, then.


----------



## Parson (Mar 23, 2016)

I'd suggest black, with just a touch of gray.


----------



## Cathbad (Mar 23, 2016)

Parson said:


> I'd suggest black, with just a touch of gray.




Gotcha... black, leave some of the gray.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 1, 2016)

Interesting to read a report that shows scepticism of the claims, and a call for peer review of the data - namely because of the possibility that all that has been detected are natural voids in the sandstone rock:
Experts doubt claims of 'hidden chambers' in King Tut's tomb | Fox News


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 1, 2016)

Thought I'd chase this story up. Apparently, there were later scans by the National Geographic Society done which found nothing - but controversy continues:

In Egypt, Debate Rages Over Scans of King Tut's Tomb


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 2, 2016)

Hmmm. There's a couple of very telling quotes in there:


> Ever since March, when Watanabe released some images from his scans, other radar experts have offered a great deal of criticism. “I tell you, everybody I talked to who is in the GPR business just rolled their eyes and said, ‘There’s nothing here at all,’” Lawrence Conyers, the author of _Ground-Penetrating Radar for Archaeology_, said. A number of experts said that radar can’t distinguish “organic” material, as Watanabe claimed.


and


> Goodman noted that Watanabe has not released his raw data for review. When interviewed at last weekend’s conference, Watanabe said that after more than 40 years of working with radar, he has customized his equipment to such a degree that its data is unreadable to others.


That's some pretty serious hubris being shown in the second quote. I'd say it's not looking good for this particular idea. Shame, I was quite excited about it...


----------



## Parson (Aug 2, 2016)

@Vertigo -- I liked the post but was disappointed in the ending which now seems inevitable. Sigh!


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 3, 2016)

Sadly the world doesn't always fit our wishes...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 14, 2017)

And this story comes back to life, as a new radar survey is planned:
Does King Tut's tomb hold Queen Nefertiti's remains? | Daily Mail Online

Hopefully this one will be more organised and better subject to peer review than the last.


----------



## JoanDrake (Feb 16, 2017)

Also hopefully the spirits in the tomb won't be irritated by all this radar waking them and take some sort of apocalyptic revenge on the living world.

Then again, they'd make GREAT guests on Late Night


----------



## Starbeast (Mar 4, 2017)

_When_ they do find Nefertiti, her head will probably be the same shape as her statues.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Mar 4, 2017)

She's a Gray?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 2, 2018)

A new attempt to scan - and get a definite answer: Archaeologists in Egypt begin radar scans for secret chamber in Tutankhamun's tomb


----------



## Venusian Broon (Feb 2, 2018)

Brian G Turner said:


> A new attempt to scan - and get a definite answer: Archaeologists in Egypt begin radar scans for secret chamber in Tutankhamun's tomb



Interesting....

<tin foil hat on> wasn't there also a theory that Carter and Carnarvon didn't discover the tomb of Tutankhamun in 1922 but rather that they discovered it in 1914. During these eight years Carter and Carnarvon are thought to have quietly plundered the tomb and then waited, anxiously, for an ideal time to stage a fake unveiling, hoping all the while that no one stumbled into the tomb and claimed it as their own discovery. In this case they had accessed the tomb from another tunnel (see below) and had worked out where the entrance should be.

It interesting that Carter actually stated that he noticed that the entrance door had been hastily resealed twice before by the Egyptians. Therefore it meant the tomb had been robbed at least two times shortly after it was built. Thus he noted that while the robberies had stolen an estimated 60% of the treasures, one of the thieves appear to have been caught red-handed: a knotted scarf filled with eight gold rings within had been left behind in one of the chambers.

Is it possible that he was 'false flagging' what he actually knew had taken place in the preceding few years? Had he placed the knotted scarf himself (or interpreted it that way???) just to throw suspicion on another source?

They were of course limited in the type of items he could take - no big chariots or tables! (Although one should wonder why the chariots were in bits, which seems a bit odd...did they in fact try to take the delicate frames out but were defeated by the small size of their access tunnels, therefore left it cut up behind?)

But there are some very interesting small pieces of jewellery that are not marked as being from Tutankhamun's tomb, but could, or perhaps should have been there, that are currently part of major collections.

I believe the idea is that one of these detected 'secret chambers' is actually the tunnel that Carter dug to originally access the tomb.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 7, 2018)

Well, cold water has now been poured on this theory: King Tut secret chamber theory dismissed


----------



## Overread (May 7, 2018)

Am I the only one left thinking that a sledge hammer would have been a far cheaper means to establish what was behind the wall?  

Though I agree with the views aired above that when a scientist refuses putting their data/work up for peer review; makes a very very bold claim to great discovery and also states that no one else would understand their method  then it sends up vast red flags about the potential validity of their claims. Even accepting that the news article watered down the original comments the lack of proper peer review of the data is a red flag in itself. 

Shame that there wasn't anything hidden, though at the same time I think stuff like this should be pushed in schools far more so. Not so much to show good science nor new discoveries; but rather to show the up and coming generations how much work there still is to do on sites that are often presented as "found and done" in education and general documentary TV shows. That they are still investigating a Tomb found decades ago is in itself amazing.


----------



## Venusian Broon (May 7, 2018)

Overread said:


> Shame that there wasn't anything hidden, though at the same time I think stuff like this should be pushed in schools far more so. Not so much to show good science nor new discoveries; but rather to show the up and coming generations how much work there still is to do on sites that are often presented as "found and done" in education and general documentary TV shows. That they are still investigating a Tomb found decades ago is in itself amazing.



This is slightly OT, but bear with me...

So I got into a slight philosophical bad mood on Saturday, as I passed some nutter trying to sell the idea that the Earth was flat, gravity doesn't exist etc. (with flyers, posters and other advertising near the middle of Edinburgh University....) 

...then I saw the 'documentary' _Ancient Aliens _yesterday. 

I became internally apoplectic. 

A series of guys trying to sell their latest book, led by the Granddaddy of ancient aliens 'research', Erich von Daniken. 

Talking nonsense, pretending to be scientists but wilfully ignoring evidence, or more often than not, just making it up. 

(as an anecdote to them I heartily recommend this: 



 It's very long, but really it's broken up into small segments looking at individual cases)

Of the Ancient Aliens program, I could only handle ten minutes of people telling me it was amazing that different cultures in different times had built pyramids. Clearly it was because an alien had told all of them the basic design plans. OR perhaps it was because we humans, when trying to build something huge and monumental had worked out that the pyramid made perfect sense.


----------



## Cathbad (May 7, 2018)

I thought Ancient Aliens was a _great_ comedy!


----------



## Venusian Broon (May 7, 2018)

Cathbad said:


> I thought Ancient Aliens was a _great_ comedy!



I just happen to be in a bad mood with such vibes at this particular moment . Normally I love a good tinfoil hat theory.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 7, 2018)

Venusian Broon said:


> I just happen to be in a bad mood with such vibes at this particular moment . Normally I love a good tinfoil hat theory.



I keep thinking of a certain  South Park episode where the  boys find out that Planet Earth is a popular reality tv series enjoyed by aliens  throughout the galaxy.


----------



## mosaix (May 7, 2018)

Venusian Broon said:


> This is slightly OT, but bear with me...
> 
> So I got into a slight philosophical bad mood on Saturday, as I passed some nutter trying to sell the idea that the Earth was flat, gravity doesn't exist etc. (with flyers, posters and other advertising near the middle of Edinburgh University....)
> 
> ...




Agree. 

The was a program attempting to prove that the people of Central America were related to Egyptians ‘because they both built pyramids’. 

The thing is, if you want to build a giant structure, trial and error will teach you that a pyramid is the most stable shape - no matter where you live.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 7, 2018)

mosaix said:


> Agree.
> 
> The was a program attempting to prove that the people of Central America were related to Egyptians ‘because they both built pyramids’.
> 
> The thing is, if you want to build a giant structure, trial and error will teach you that a pyramid is the most stable shape - no matter where you live.



It sounds like something out Eric Von Danikens' Chariots of the Gods

There was a little remembered 1961  science fction film  *The Lost Continent   *which  the survivors of Atlantis built the pyramids of in Egypt and Central America .  Its the stuff of fiction.


----------



## Amberlen (May 7, 2018)

@Cathbad i especially like the guy with Kramer ala Seinfeld hair  
@BAYLOR i saw these articles too, and was initially excited as well...what a bummer/letdown

also..Atlantians didnt build pyramids? damn, what next? i guess dragons didnt eat virgins either. for shame. whats the world coming to?


----------



## BAYLOR (May 7, 2018)

Amberlen said:


> @Cathbad i especially like the guy with Kramer ala Seinfeld hair
> @BAYLOR i saw these articles too, and was initially excited as well...what a bummer/letdown
> 
> also..Atlantians didnt build pyramids? damn, what next? i guess dragons didnt eat virgins either. for shame. whats the world coming to?



There is no possible connection between the Egypitians and the various advanced cultures in Central and South America.


----------



## Alexa (May 7, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> There is no possible connection between the Egypitians and the various advanced cultures in Central and South America.



You forget that South America and Africa were parts of the supercontinent Gondwana about 130 millions ago.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 7, 2018)

Alexa said:


> You forget that South America and Africa were parts of the supercontinent Gondwana about 130 millions ago.



True , but the back then, nobody was building pyramids.


----------



## Alexa (May 7, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> True , but the back then, nobody was building pyramids.



True. Kheops, the most ancient one, has more than 4 500 years.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 7, 2018)

Alexa said:


> True. Kheops, the most ancient one, has more than 4 500 years.



The largest Pyramid in the world is located in Choula Mexico .


----------



## Cathbad (May 7, 2018)

Amberlen said:


> i guess dragons didnt eat virgins either



We only ate the virgins because that's what they offered us!!

Er.. not that we do that sort of thing anymore...


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 7, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> There is no possible connection between the Egypitians and the various advanced cultures in Central and South America.



Except for trade in cocaine and nicotine. 
American Drugs in Egyptian Mummies


----------



## Amberlen (May 7, 2018)

Cathbad said:


> We only ate the virgins because that's what they offered us!!
> 
> Er.. not that we do that sort of thing anymore...


Well that’s just an affront to non virgin dragon loving women everywhere


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 21, 2020)

And ... the story is back again, as work with ground penetrating radar appears to suggest open spaces that may be hidden rooms running alongside Tutankamun's burial chamber:









						Is this Nefertiti’s tomb? Radar clues reignite debate over hidden chambers
					

A new survey hints at a previously unknown space beyond Tutankhamun’s burial chamber.




					www.nature.com


----------



## Pemry Janes (Feb 21, 2020)

Interesting, I'd heard something about speculation that there was more to Tutankamun's tomb but I hadn't realized the debate was ongoing. In the end, it might only be settled by putting a shovel in the ground but if that is ever going to happen?


----------

